# how do you fieldies practice?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

fight like you train, train like you fight


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have a field course near you, use it. If not, practice at the greatest distance you can. Most outdoor ranges near here only go out to 40-50 yds so I had to improvise when I used them by shooting behind the shooting line (no one else was there). I currently shoot with the local JOAD club which happens to have an excellent outdoor FITA course (up to 90 meters) at one of the coach's house. This helps a great deal. You definitely will need to have sight marks out to 80 yds. But don't forget the shorter distances. You can loose as many points shooting at 20 ft as you can at 80 yds.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*60-80yds*

I do most of my pratice from 60-80yds and shoot the mid & short ranges at least once a week,even the bunny its a really tough one for me!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually practice mainly the longer ones... AND THAT GOD DAMN @$#$%t$y#^ BUNNY! Occasionally once or twice a week hop up on the garage.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

When I shot my best field rounds in practice and in competition, I shot 28 field or hunter targets twice every week during the summer competition. For pleasure during the off season I like to at least shoot 14 Field or Hunter and then 28 animal and once again I like to shoot twice a week. In this area you can shoot the field rounds until December before it gets too cold. The Indoor leagues sometimes starts in November one night a week. I shoot the indoor round during the week and shoot a field round on the weekend until it gets too cold to shoot outside. This helps me keep in touch with the Field archery games otherwise I tend to lose my ability to shoot the field rounds well.
r302


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

I hang out at the 80.....


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

awsome info thanks archers


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I try to do the bulk of my work at the 30-50 range, as that's where I think most of my points can be dropped due to the number of shots taken at that range. I don't worry so much about the 80, that's only two shots for the whole round. 

Don't get caught up in thinking that the longest shots are the most important. It's just like Redding, guys will pound away at a 100 yard practice target to get ready for Big Foot, only to take 2 shots at him. 

Practice most from where the bulk of your work is done.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

SteveID said:


> I try to do the bulk of my work at the 30-50 range, as that's where I think most of my points can be dropped due to the number of shots taken at that range. I don't worry so much about the 80, that's only two shots for the whole round.
> 
> Don't get caught up in thinking that the longest shots are the most important. It's just like Redding, guys will pound away at a 100 yard practice target to get ready for Big Foot, only to take 2 shots at him.
> 
> Practice most from where the bulk of your work is done.


Thats the best advice your gonna hear... Completely agree...

B~


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

i like to do a lot of shooting at 65 yards


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Very much believe in keeping score. Start with taking basic setup measurements. Unless tuning or working on something specific, like to shoot at least one full half. Keep score and record where and how shots are dropped. Like to finish with some long range work. That's just me.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I also like shooting at the 30-50yd range for practice unless working on something specific, then I'll shoot closer or do some blank bale exercises. I try to throw in a half during the week, but not for score (I do note how and where my arrows are hitting) and a full round on a weekend tournament for score. :wink:


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

My target in the yard goes to 80 yards. I have written all of the distances on golf balls and pull them out of a hat and shoot that distance. By varying the distances I shoot, I can simulate a real field round minus the hills. Most of the time I'll shoot a 14 target field round and I always keep score. I get sloppy if I don't keep score


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike, I really like the idea of using the golf balls--would keep things fresh not knowing what distance you'd be pulling out at any given time. 

To avoid confusion, I should add that I was advised not to be too focused on scoring at this stage because I'm a newbie and should be focusing on other things right now.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I warm up at 40yrds on practice range than hit the range. With 2 compleet 28 target ranges I can start at different targets to change things up.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

awsome folks thanks much
Bo


----------

